# Wie kann ich abstand geben



## umar420 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich wollte fragen wie kann ich in Html eine grafik abstand geben von recht und von links. Aber es soll sich nicht untscheiden von auflösung z.b. wenn ich in bildschimr sehe dort wird es richtig gezeigt und wenn ich in leptop sehe wird anders gezeigt. 

Ich habe zeitlang alleine versucht selbst hin zubekommen aber leider erfolglos. 

Wie kann ich auch eine grafik mit css zugreifen ich kenne nur 2 methoden id und class, aberw enn ich zu id oder class vergebe und in css bearbeiten möchte passiert nicht.

Link zu webseite die code könnte mal von dort entnehmen.

http://mta-webseite.24.gp/HOME/

ich möchte von beiden seiten also von recht und links abstend geben aber es geht nur eine seite. Bitte nicht gleich sauer werden, wenn ich was falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## ComFreek (7. Februar 2011)

Ich würde statt left eher margin verwenden:

```
margin-left: 2em;
margin-right:2em;
```

Übrigens bist du im HTML-Forum, das CSS-Forum wäre für dieses Thema besser


----------



## umar420 (7. Februar 2011)

Servus,

Habe auch das probiert das geht auch nicht ich vesrtehe nicht mehr wo das fehler ist.

Kan mich jemand in CSS verschieben und ich entschuldige für den fehler ich dachte die frage ist auf Html,deswegen hatte ich in den bereich geschrieben.


----------



## Kalito (7. Februar 2011)

hast du das margin auch in die style-tags geschrieben?


----------



## umar420 (7. Februar 2011)

Ja ich habe das in style tags auch geschrieben.


```
<img style="position: fixed;  width: 100%; height: 9%; margin-left: 2em; margin-right: 22em; top: 3px;" src="PNG/logo-hintergrund.PNG"/>
```


----------



## Kalito (7. Februar 2011)

mach mal aus dem em ein px und teste Spaßenshalber statt Margin mal padding


----------



## SpiceLab (7. Februar 2011)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde statt left eher margin verwenden:
> 
> ```
> margin-left: 2em;
> ...


Ist hier wenig hilfreich, wenn das Element dem CSS zufolge im Viewport fixiert positioniert sein soll.


```
<div id="imgHolder"><img ... /></div>
```


```
div#imgHolder { position:fixed; left:2em; right:2em; top:1em; height:9%; overflow:hidden; }
div#imgHolder img { width:100%;  }
```


----------



## umar420 (7. Februar 2011)

Habe jetzt so gemacht wie du oben beschrieben hast in div tag hat auch nicht geholfen da ist jetzt nur ein strich also grafik aber das soll ja nicht so aussehen.


----------



## SpiceLab (7. Februar 2011)

Da fehlt noch was ;-)


```
html,body { height:100%; margin:0;}
div#imgHolder { position:fixed; left:2em; right:2em; top:1em; height:9%; overflow:hidden; }
div#imgHolder img { width:100%; height:100%; }
```


----------



## umar420 (8. Februar 2011)

servus,

habe jetzt auch so eingestellt aber es ändert sich nix egal was ich da in css datei rein schreibe.

http://mta-webseite.24.gp/HOME/CSS/home.css

http://mta-webseite.24.gp/HOME/

das ist die css datei.


----------



## SpiceLab (8. Februar 2011)

umar420 hat gesagt.:


> habe jetzt auch so eingestellt aber es ändert sich nix egal was ich da in css datei rein schreibe.


Der angegebene Pfad zur CSS-Datei stimmt im HTML-Doc auch nicht mit deinem Genannten überein   ;-)

http://mta-webseite.24.gp/CSS/home.css >> "404 Not Found"-Error


----------



## umar420 (8. Februar 2011)

Servus,

Danke dir sory habs gemerkt was du meinst. Vilen dank für deine hilfe. 

Es ist ein problem aufgetreten. Auf mein bildschirm von rechner wird richtig gezeigt aber auf meine leptop sehe ich alles anders. Was muss ich tun damit es bei beiden auflösungen richtige gezeigt wird ?


----------



## umar420 (9. Februar 2011)

Servus,

Ich wollte fragen wie kann ich css verläufe in mitte einstellen habe mit center tag versucht hat leider nicht geklappt. Habe auch geoogelt aber nicht was gefunden. Habe in googel als schlag wort "css verläufe in mitte einstellen" das eingeben da kam echt net viel.


Hier ist meine webseite

http://mta-webseite.24.gp/HOME/

CSS DATEI

http://mta-webseite.24.gp/HOME/CSS/home.css


----------



## SpiceLab (9. Februar 2011)

CSS-Verläufe in Mitte? Welche Mitte? 
Horizontal? Vertikal? 
Beides?
Vielleicht eine Skizze des Vorentwurfs zur Hand? Blaupausen gern gesehen :suspekt:


----------



## umar420 (9. Februar 2011)

ach bruder herz ich habe es geschaft habe halt viel asprobiert am ende doch erfolgreich gewesen. Ich bin leider ein anfänger und brauche immer wieder eure hilfe fals wieder etwas nicht geht werde ich hier schreiben.


----------



## umar420 (10. Februar 2011)

Servus,

Ich wollte fragen ich habe ein suchfeld erstellt mit grafik und css, aber das problem ist das auf leptop richtig gezeigt wird auf rechten seiten und auf Bildschrim von rechner wird es auf mitte das such feld gezeigt wie muss ich es einstellen das es bei beiden auflösungen gleich gezeigt wird. 


```
.such_background {
	position: absolute;
	background-image: url(/HOME/PNG/such.PNG);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	padding: 0px;
	float: left;
	height: 38px;
	width: 363px;
	margin-top: -4.5em;
	margin-right: 74px;
	margin-bottom: 0px;
	margin-left: 55em;
}

.searchname {
	font-family: Arial;
	font-size: 14px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	text-decoration: none;
	float: left;
	height: 20px;
	padding-top: 12px;
	padding-right: 8px;
	padding-bottom: 0px;
	padding-left: 50px;	
}
.searchbox {
	font-family: Arial;
	font-size: 14px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #9a2500;
	text-decoration: none;
	float: left;
	height: 20px;
	padding-top: 8px;
	padding-right: 8px;
	padding-bottom: 0px;
	padding-left: 0px;
	margin: 0px;
}
.searchtextbox {
	font-family: Arial;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: normal;
	color: #333333;
	text-decoration: none;
	margin-left: 2.2em;
	margin-top: -0.4em;
	padding: 0;
	float: left;
	height: 16px;
	width: 153px;
	border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;
}
.searchtextbox:hover {
	font-family: Arial;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: normal;
	color: #333333;
	text-decoration: none;
	float: left;
	height: 16px;
	width: 153px;
	border: 1px solid #999999;
}

.go {
	position:absolute;
	font-family: Arial;
	font-size: 11px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(/HOME/PNG/go.png);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	margin: -0.3em;
	margin-left:-2px;
	float: left;
	height: 19px;
	width: 25px;
	text-align: inherit;
	text-transform: capitalize;
	padding-top: 2px;
	padding-right: 0px;
	padding-bottom: 0px;
	padding-left: -9px;
}
.go:hover {
	font-family: Arial;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	text-decoration: none;
	background-image: url(/HOME/PNG/go1.png);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	margin: 0px;
	float: left;
	height: 19px;
	width: 34px;
	text-transform: capitalize;
	padding-top: 2px;
	padding-right: 0px;
	padding-bottom: 0px;
	padding-left: 0px;
}
```

Meine Webseite LINK: 

http://mta-webseite.24.gp/HOME/

Pfad zu CSS:

http://mta-webseite.24.gp/HOME/CSS/home.css


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Februar 2011)

Erzeuge einfach ein <div>-Element, das zum einen die Layoutbreite erhält und im Vewport horizontal zentriert wird, und zum zweiten alle Seitenbereiche (Header, Navigation, Content, Footer) umschließt.

Die Abstände werden nun an dessen Boxenränder ausgerichtet, womit sie unabhängig von der jeweiligen Browserfenstergröße sind, und die Elemente sich somit nicht mehr verschieben.


----------



## umar420 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt nicht ganz verstanden wie mache ich das jetzt mit div tag ?
Es tut mir wirklich leid ich bin net so mächtig in programieren zu mindest noch nicht wöäre sehr nett wenn du mir dabei helfen könntest.


----------



## umar420 (10. Februar 2011)

So ich habe jetzt in Div tag alles gebackt aber jetzt zeigt er mir in leptop falsch und in normalen bildschrim richtig. Was habe ich jetzt falsch gemacht.

Meine Webseite LINK:

http://mta-webseite.24.gp/HOME/

Pfad zu CSS:

http://mta-webseite.24.gp/HOME/CSS/home.css


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Februar 2011)

umar420 hat gesagt.:


> Was habe ich jetzt falsch gemacht.


Der Validator sagt's dir: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0 

Dein HTML-Code enthält derzeit 9 öffnende <div>-Tags, jedoch nur  8 schliessende </div>-Tags.


----------



## umar420 (10. Februar 2011)

aha danke ich habe gerade alles verbessert und die seite ist jetzt fehlerfrei nach der valitator. Aber jetzt wird in IE, Chrome,Mozilla und safari anders gezeigt. Also ich meine das jeder browser zeigt anders. was muss ich jetzt dagegen tuhn das es gleich zeigt ?


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Februar 2011)

umar420 hat gesagt.:


> Aber jetzt wird in IE, Chrome,Mozilla und safari anders gezeigt. Also ich meine das jeder browser zeigt anders. was muss ich jetzt dagegen tuhn das es gleich zeigt ?


Kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, da ich derzeit neben FF nicht auf die übrigen Browser zugreifen kann, um unter ihnen den Quervergleich zu ziehen.

Besser du reichst hier die vier Browsershots nach, falls die User-Nachwelt ebenfalls nicht mit all den diversen Browser gesegnet ist, um im Bilde zu sein.


----------



## umar420 (11. Februar 2011)

So mit den anderen browser habe ich auch geschaft da waren in css einige code falsch. Aber ich habe noch ein problem wie kann ich css verläufe für für hintergrund erstellen. 
Habe eine erstellt, aber das problem ist die wiederholen sich und das erkennt man und das will ich vermeiden. Wie ist das möglich ?

LINK ZU WEBSEITE:

http://plyakha.us.st/HOME/


----------



## umar420 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe jetzt in css meine navi leiste geschaft war zwar schwer aber immer hin geschaft. Meine frage  ist wenn ich den navi oben verschibe  möchte wird das suchfeld auch mit verschoben. Was muss ich tuhn das die beide nicht mit einder kompatible sind ?

Wenn ich position absulute mache dann ist auf leptop anders und auf rechner bildschrim anders.

Und meine 2te frage ist ich habe in hintergrund ein verlauf farbe erstellt und, wenn ich die hintergrund auf position fixed mache ist das hintergrund verlauf weg.

Meine test webseite:

http://webseite-mta.kilu.de/HOME/


----------



## SpiceLab (13. Februar 2011)

Wie wäre es, deinen fortwährenden Fragekatalog mal allmählich auf einzelne Themen zu verteilen? 

Ansonsten verliert man hier demnächst den Überblick, und zukünftige Hilfesuchende zum  Thema "Un-/Erwünschte Abstände" werden zum Verzehr dieses nicht gesuchten  Aufgusses genötigt, der mittlerweile gediegen am Themenbetreff vorbeigeht.


----------



## umar420 (13. Februar 2011)

Es wäre sehr nett wenn du ganz normal gesagt hättest das ich ein anderen terad auf machen soll ?
Warum so viel text schreiben oder hast du zuviel zeit ?
Ich mag nicht  wenn einer auf chef spielen will. Kurz und schmerzlos schreiben net sinloss texte ballern.
Ich habe nicht gegen dich geschrieben das war nur meine meinung.


----------



## SpiceLab (13. Februar 2011)

umar420 hat gesagt.:


> Warum so viel text schreiben oder hast du zuviel zeit ?
> Ich mag nicht  wenn einer auf chef spielen will. Kurz und schmerzlos schreiben net sinloss texte ballern.


Hat hier jemand schlecht geschlafen, oder noch nichts gefrühstückt? 

Zwei Sätze nennst du viel sinnlose Textballerei? :suspekt:

Na denn... ich bin hier raus. Ciao!


----------



## umar420 (13. Februar 2011)

Naja so schlimm habe ich net was geschrieben, habe meine meinung gesagt. Ich weis net warum du da ausrasten musst. Also ich habe mein fehler eingesehen das ich ein anderen terad auf machen soll, keine frage. Ich habe nur gemeint das du mir einfach nur sagen könntest das ich ein anderen terad auf machen soll. Dein wortlaut "Fragekatalog" das fand ich net in ordnung. Was soll ich sonst machen wenn ich nicht weiter komme, nur fragen kann ich da oder ?

Also wenn ich dich verletzt habe in meiner meinung was ich überhaupt nicht vor hatte entschuldige ich mich bei dir.

Streiten oder wegrennen ist keine lösung denke ich mal.


----------



## SpiceLab (13. Februar 2011)

umar420 hat gesagt.:


> Ich weis net warum du da ausrasten musst.


Wie kommst du zu dieser Unterstellung, ohne mich (persönlich) nur einen einzigen Meter zu kennen?! 

Die Hemmschwelle zum Ausrasten liegt bei mir so hoch, dass du mind. fünfmal so groß (hoch) darunter durchpasst :suspekt:



umar420 hat gesagt.:


> Was soll ich sonst machen wenn ich nicht weiter komme, nur fragen kann ich da oder ?


... oder einfach mal die frei zugänglichen HTML-/CSS-Manuals (Online-Referenzen) studieren. 

Mein Fachwissen wurde mir schließlich auch nicht bei Geburt in die Wiege gelegt, und mit Löffeln hab ich es auch nicht eingenommen.


----------



## umar420 (13. Februar 2011)

Servus,

Ich möchte nicht weiter diskutieren, denn es wird nie enden und ich gebe auf dabei entschuldige mich bei dir. Ich war im fehler habe auch eingesehen. 

Habe nur deswegen nicht ein terad auf gemacht, weil in vielen anderen foren wird geschimft, wenn man unötige terade auf macht.


----------

